# what is this fish..19"



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i dropped by my GMR spot for a few minutes..with a chart grub..
i felt a small thump and got a solid hookset ..felt like a snag but slowly came to the bank..i knew right off the bat it wasnt a normal SMB..it was something differeny..idk what it is.. but idk the difference between a sauget and a walleye..please let me know here some pics



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats a Sauger


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> i dropped by my GMR spot for a few minutes..with a chart grub..
> i felt a small thump and got a solid hookset ..felt like a snag but slowly came to the bank..i knew right off the bat it wasnt a normal SMB..it was something differeny..idk what it is.. but idk the difference between a sauget and a walleye..please let me know here some pics
> 
> 
> ...


Sauger or saugeye ?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> Thats a Sauger


Color looks right but I can't see the dorsal. Sauger dorsal have spots. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

whatever it is it tastes good


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

If caught North of Hamilton, it should be a Saugeye. Sauger are not found above the dams in Hamilton. 

If south of Hamilton Dams, it could be either. Sauger have very distinctive spots on dorsal fin, Saugeyes may have them but they are not very distinctive. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/sauger/tabid/6749/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/saugeye/tabid/6750/Default.aspx


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Definitely a saugeye. White tip on bottom of tail. Saugers dont have that.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

it had spots on dorsal..and a very faint tip on its tail..i think its a sauger..if it is its a fish O

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crankbait Addict (Mar 12, 2011)

Saugeye would be my guess for the GMR but I'm not to familiar with saugers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Definately saugeye

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i hear saugeye have a white tip tail..this fish had just alittle white edge on the bottom

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The location caught along with the white tip on tail would indicate it is most likely a saugeye. Links below may help.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/sauger/tabid/6749/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/saugeye/tabid/6750/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/walleye/tabid/6781/Default.aspx


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

The scientific name for that fish is... SANDWICH


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I would go with sandwich too. That or a saugeye. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

It is definitely a sauger look at the two bottoms fins by his thumb a saugeye would have straight white ones u could see through and its all about the eyes if it wad a saugeye it would have a faint white glaze over the eye I hope this helps

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

maybe its a saugawalleyer. Yep definitely a saugawalleyer


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Look guys i don't want to sound like a know it all but i have fished the ohio river for years for sauger,walleye and the occasional saugeye. I have also fished atwood,piedmont,tappan,leesville,clendenning,and buckeye lake for saugeye and i have caught hundreds of all three species of fish and the fish in the picture is definitely a saugeye! Remember the saugeye is a cross between a walleye and sauger and the result can favor either parent fish sometimes they look more like a sauger or more like a walleye! The fish in the picture has way too much gold in it to be a sauger and it has the sploches that a walleye doesn't have therefore it is a saugeye! Oh yeah and definetely a very good fish sandwich


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

black crappie


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

its a creek chub


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Blue cat. Catch them all the time.


----------



## chefclark12 (Apr 14, 2012)

U all are wrong its obviously a.minnow lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Flying carp? snakehead maybe!? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

That my friend is definately a Saugeye!


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Saugeye.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i have never caught either but ive been doing alot of research and it fits the sauger ID way closer

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

it didnt have a glaze on its eyes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> i have never caught either but ive been doing alot of research and it fits the sauger ID way closer
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I'm with you all the way there brother! That makes it a fish Ohio doesn't it?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I'd say saugeye also. Too much gold in it to be a sauger. IMO


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> i have never caught either but ive been doing alot of research and it fits the sauger ID way closer
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah Id Say Sauger


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

yea my second fish o..of the year..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

